# WWE Porn star names



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Blame that Ricardo thread for this. And Dolph Ziggler's ask the heel logo.

Dolph Ziggler 
Cody Moans
Just In Gabriel
Nipple H


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

This is mad disturbing.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The Cock 
Stone Cold
C..M.. Punk but in the M, instead of it ending in er, it ends in ing.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ezekiel Jacking
Yoshi Ta-Tas
Ted Deep-In-Your-Ase
CM Fuck
Eve Flowin'

Yes, I was bored.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

John Cenamuff. I got nothin.'


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

CM Spunk isn't obvious enough?


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Alberto de Longo?


----------



## Poltergeist (Dec 19, 2009)

Val Venis
Big Dick Johnson
The Jiz


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This is going to be a funny thread lol


----------



## SolidSloth (Jul 16, 2011)

Randy bastard
The Cock
Apex Penatrator
cm spunk
zack ride her


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Ricardo Rodriguez.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

The Booty Twins
Randy Oral


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Sex Game, Triple X
John Peena
Trish Stratass
Chris Jeriblow


----------



## SolidSloth (Jul 16, 2011)

anus, the backdoor warrior


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

John cemen.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> Ezekiel Jacking
> Yoshi Ta-Tas
> *Ted Deep-In-Your-Ase*
> CM Fuck
> ...


I LOLed hard to this one, Teddy Long, nuff said. Or Trish Satisfaction.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Vincent Kennedy Mcdohard


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Captain Cum-in-her* Christian


----------



## SolidSloth (Jul 16, 2011)

jack shag-her
Horn-swallow
Kame


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, if nicknames are being brought into this, why not catch phrases and entrance music?

But You Already Blew That
Sexcuse Me
I Came To Play


----------



## SolidSloth (Jul 16, 2011)

cody rode her all night


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Vladimir Cocklove


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dwayne Johnson:side:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The Godfucker (the Godfather)


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Randy Orgasm
Dwayne "The Cock" Johnson
CM Fuck
Cocksana
BJ Lee
Alicia Cox
"The Cumazon" Beth Penis
Michael McGillipussy
Kelly Kelly 
The Jizz
Pornswallow


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

This thread is funny as hell, LOL @ keeping Kelly's name exactly the same.


----------



## SolidSloth (Jul 16, 2011)

vaChyna
The Bedbangers


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

Sheamus the Paedophile

The Jizz

Randy Scoreton

Kev in Gash


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

The Jiz
CM Spunk/CuM Punk
Big Shlong
Rectum-Truth
Zack Rides-Her/Cock Ryder
Cody Bones
Hornswollows
Alicia Foxxx
Theodore Long Cock
Matt Strike-Her


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Apex Penatrator


:lmao

You win the entire thread.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Assana
Alica Fucks
The Bella Twins and a cup
Dick Flair
Hulk Whorgan


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Albert dildo Rio
Zack Ride Her
Goldick
Hulk Ho Gan


----------



## ADAMRKO (Dec 7, 2006)

BJ Layfield(JBL)
Shave Muss(Shaemus)
Mark Horny(Mark Henery)
HornGobbler(Hornswoggle)
Bam Bam Jiggalo(Bam Bam Biggalo)
TNA mentions
Jeff Hardy pretty much.
Brother Cum-On(Devon)
Money Shot(Beer Money)


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

virus21 said:


> The Bella Twins and a cup


:lmao


----------



## SolidSloth (Jul 16, 2011)

Cody Loads


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

1 Night in Aksana


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Alicia Fux
David O-tongue-her


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I chuckled a bit at the bellas one but still disgusted.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

The Underlicker
The Big Red Meat
The Excellence of Penetration


----------



## SolidSloth (Jul 16, 2011)

Michael Pole
Man-juice striker


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

peowulf said:


> Ricardo Rodriguez.


/thread .


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Kofi Cumstain
Eve Whorres
Mark Horny


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Dolph Ziggles


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Excellence of Ejaculation
Beth Pussynex
Laid her El


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Jim Boss
Jerry Pedi
John Clitoritas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Under Take Her
Kane Her Ass
Cuntus Jack
The Jizz
Rosa Anus
Mel Eat A


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dickista


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

David O-tongue-her
The Great in Bed Khali


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

John Cee Me Cum in her mouth


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Candice Michelle.

Oh yeah, I said it.


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

virus21 said:


> *The Under Take Her*
> Kane Her Ass
> *Cuntus Jack*
> The Jizz
> ...


Damn you beat me too it :sad:


----------



## SolidSloth (Jul 16, 2011)

King Shlong bunndy
The cock and jock erection


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Big Dick Johnson


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

David Butt-Tounge-Her

John Whorrison (aka ****)

"Shlong Island Iced Z" Zack Ride'er


----------



## TheUgandanMidger (Aug 7, 2010)

Legion of Poon
Nosh Matthews
Double BJ
Gay Mysterio (sorry)
Gaymus
The cockmaster
British Bulldoggystyle
Wet Fart
Drew Mcintyrefistinherpussy
RVDVDA


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

U Cum C Me
Cunt of Personality
Big Dick Cool
Cerebral Ass a sin


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Alberto Del Boner


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Michael McGillicunty


----------



## SolidSloth (Jul 16, 2011)

arr...vd


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sheman


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

ShemAss
The Divas of Poon
RVBSDM
Big Dick Johnson


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

Chyna.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sex Pac


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

BJ Whitmer
Jack Sssh! Whack Her
Shelton Blowjobmin


----------



## SolidSloth (Jul 16, 2011)

prick hair (ric flair)
Kevin Nosh
sticky james


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Ultimate Whoreior
Eric Bitchoff
Scott bang in the Hall


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead (Sep 24, 2009)

Randy "BumGardener" Orton
John "U Can't Semen Me" Cena (Sorry)
The Jizz (probably already done 100 times)
The Cock
Mark "The Worlds Most Well Hung Man" Henry
Triple X
Kevin "Big Sexual Organ" Nash


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

These names are so awful / stupid.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## TheUgandanMidger (Aug 7, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> These names are so awful / stupid.


says you ryan PEElley

HA!


----------



## sXeCalli (Jun 11, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> These names are so awful / stupid.


Come on man. Don't be a buzz killington.

It's a bit of fun...


----------



## SolidSloth (Jul 16, 2011)

The beavers of Poon


----------



## TheUgandanMidger (Aug 7, 2010)

Dildo Montoya


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ricky THE DRAGON Steamboat.


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead (Sep 24, 2009)

Air Boom chicka wah wah


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

This thread is full of win.

Just in Gaybriel?


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

Undertakher
Jerry "The Cock" Lawler
Michael Cock

10/10 for this thread. TS you win the internetz.


----------



## TheUgandanMidger (Aug 7, 2010)

Rezze said:


> This thread is full of win.
> 
> Just in Gaybriel?


I guess you think thats funny? 

we all come here for a nice chat about porno names and its all in good fun and then you come along with this ....this....this filth.

This thread is over 

you make me sick


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead (Sep 24, 2009)

Heath "Choke a bitch" Slater.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

Braden Fucker
"Big Poppa Cock" Scott Steiner


----------



## Brimstone-x (Jun 27, 2007)

PuroresuPride18 said:


> Braden Fucker
> "Big Poppa Cock" Scott Steiner


"Knock knock..." "Whos there?" "Braden Fucker...and I'm gonna fuck your brains out."

-Big Sexy Kevin Nash. (Seriously, it doesn't need to be changed.)
-Lay-Ya
-Rosa DoesMen
-Michelle McCum
-Yoshi Titsu
-Rey McQueerio (lol)
-Ezekiel Jacks'off


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

TheUgandanMidger said:


> I guess you think thats funny?
> 
> we all come here for a nice chat about porno names and its all in good fun and then you come along with this ....this....this filth.
> 
> ...


*cries*


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

The UndiesFucker
Alex Ride-Me
Need-o-more Schlong
Mr. Fuck-Man
Good Ol' Hep A 
Stickit In-my-hair-o


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

"The Personification of Copulation" Ezekiel Jackson. ♪ This here's what you call Copulation. It's a combination of sex and penetration ♪


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead (Sep 24, 2009)

Here's a porn company name.

Total Nonstop Action
Or
Total Nonstop Anal


----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

Randy scrotum

John More-In-sson

Dolph's Ziggler

Alberto del dildo

Zach ride=er

Kofi King-shlong


Melina


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Zack Rydher
Kevin Bash one off
Heath sluttier


----------



## ADAMRKO (Dec 7, 2006)

BushWhackers seriously?
Jerry "The Kink" Lawler


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

The Rock
Stone Cold
Cm Punk
Brutus Beefcake
Rick Rude
Gorgeous George
Jake The Snake 
The Undertaker
The Miz
Zack Ryder


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Road Doggystyle
Billy shoots my cum like i do my gun


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Transjinder noballs
Rammy whoreton
Cm Cunt
Gay Mysqueerio 
Kevin Smash
Goldbear
SheAnus
Beth Queffage
Alicia Cox


----------



## MaryseFan (Aug 14, 2011)

wade tearit
cm cunt
alberto del anal
john long schlong (can go for cena or morrison or anyone named john really)
dick ticler (dolph)
zack rideher
mike jizanian


----------



## junglequeen (Jun 23, 2011)

This thread is disturbing yet hilarious, that being said:
Cunt Master Punk
John "more ass"son

Meh all I got...


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

As much as it's quite disturbing but funny at the same time here's my list...some of it fit and some of it don't make sense..so bear with me :lmao

Alberto Del Longo
RicarDONG RODriguez
Big Schlong
CM Cock
David Bore-tunga
Jack Swag-Her
Michael McGilliSlutty
The Piz
Tyler Seks
Zack Ride-Her
The Great Cockli
Hornswaggle
"Randy" Orton
"Johhny" Curtis
Yoshi Tit-su
Teddy Long
Matt Strike-Her
Jack Moan
Gold-lust
Harvey Nippleman
Gene Poke-her-lund 
Vince CockMan

for sex positions..hmm Joey Style? (Joey Styles) :lmao...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Heath Rape her


----------



## ADAMRKO (Dec 7, 2006)

kazoo said:


> The Rock
> Stone Cold
> Cm Punk
> Brutus Beefcake
> ...


Dont think you quite got the idea broski.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

This thread should be put in classic rants for the fuck of it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Randy Whoreton


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Edge - Vag


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

sin enuff cum on cara's face


----------



## junglequeen (Jun 23, 2011)

I am bored lol, so...
Dwayne the rock hard Johnson
Hunther burst helmsley
Evan boune 
Koky kingshlong
Jack shagher


----------



## Dirty Dan (Apr 6, 2011)

Alex-ride me
The undertaker
Chris Masterfuck
Percy cockson
Justin Gay-briel
Evan Porn
Mason Right-in
Hardcore Holly
Boner T
Facial Cole


----------



## MKScorpion (Jun 28, 2011)

Kevin Snatch came to mind.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cunter Thirst Helmsley


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Semen Punk


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Slutalya


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Sexton Hardcastle.


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

Alberto Bell Rio
Kevin Gash
David Blowtunga
Samoa Hoe
BJ Styles
Evan Porn
Michael Hole
The Big Show


----------



## Hyperblast (Apr 17, 2011)

Triple Nipple 
Barneys Turd


----------



## Diesel_124 (Feb 9, 2011)

Anyone remember Vince McMahon's jackhammer?


----------



## andyc2711 (Feb 1, 2010)

The Brooklyn Growler
Lex Lube-her
Fist-her Perfect
Brother-ly Love


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

"Pussy Monster" Dave Dafista
Michael McDrillapussy
Milflust
"Rated xxxx Pornstar" Sledge
"Bone Hos" Steve Thrustin
Trish Straddleus
Brock Pleasure
"The Hymenbreak Kid" Shawn Michaels
Rey Fellatio
The Nation of Domination/Submission


----------



## amnesiack (Feb 27, 2007)

Scott Hole


----------



## mrxrival (Dec 9, 2010)

Randy Anal


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Balls are Blue Meanie. - "Blue Meanie"

Dwayne The Cock Johnson. - "The Rock"

Gang-Rail - "Gangrel"


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

This thread=Epic


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

John More Ass In
Whorie Wilson
D-Generation Sex
Vince DickMahon


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Mantaur


----------



## HeyNightmare (Dec 30, 2008)

Shawn ****-holes

Evan Fornication

That's all that comes to mind


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

David Otunga.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

Cock Lesnar. He's already got the giant penis tattooed.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

Sex Luger.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

SolidSloth said:


> jack shag-her
> *Horn-swallow*
> Kame


:lmao


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

Cunter Burst Hell-Sheathe (HHH)

Lance Porn

Vince McWang

AIDS-WHY (A-RY)

Michael Pole

BJ (not AJ)

Alicia Fucks

Rows of Men-des

Faksana

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Sherbo (Apr 14, 2011)

Booyaka Booyaka 69er!


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Irish Cream (Irish Curse)
Airporn (Airbourne)
Stone Cold Stainer (Stone Cold Stunner)
Rough Ride Her (Ruff Rider)
The Penis spree (The Pedigree)
69 (619)
Anal Adjustment (AA)
5 Star Cum Splash or Cum splash (5 Star frog Splash)
Cock Rhodes (Cross Rhodes)
Stinkface (Stinkface)
Cum Splashing Finale (Skull Crushing Finale)
Face Asser (Fame Asser)
Arseland (Wasteland)
Suck Her Rack (Torture Rack)


----------



## Amarru (Jul 3, 2011)

I will start with Overrated Wrestlers.

Steve Cockstin.


also 

Penis Watson


----------

